

Man vs. Machine, a Jobless Recovery - mvs
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204468004577164710231081398.html

======
jasonabelli
I ask this the other day: "Over the next 50 to 100 years will the Automation
Revolution and the exponential increase in worker productivity force a new
form of Socialist Capitalism across the globe? If not how will global
economies and governments deal with these changes? Are we already seeing the
shadows of the impacts to come on today’s economic hiccups? I would be
interested in seeing how the readers of this forum foresee the coming changes
that are certain to take place over the next 100 years."

But no one wanted to talk about it. Hopefully this article gets people talking
because I am really interested in how people envision the future.

~~~
jasonabelli
When Google releases the fully automated car how long will it be before there
is subscription serves to cars. With 95% of your cars life in sitting in the
driveway it is a total waste. Car serves will spring up everywhere using the
car 100% of the time bring down costs substantially for users and dropping the
demand for cars in the US by 50%. This is just one area automation will change
the US and it may only be 5 years away.

